# Karcher Foam Gun Vs AB Foam Lance



## alexlai50

Hi Guys, 

Ive read through quite a few threads on this but just want a quick heads up. 

I currently use a Karcher Foam Gun and normally mix up Tescos Value shampoo and a bit of Turtle wax wash and wax. It creates quite a nice foam over the car although after a couple minutes most of it goes. 

Ive just ordered the following: 

AB Heavy duty foam lance 
5ltr SSF

Compared to the karcher foam gun will a see a massive difference? I am really excited to try it out but sometimes cant justify spending the amount ive just spent! 

Also i am looking to buy a clay, what would you reccomend? My local halfords dont do the quick clay anymore so i would need to buy it online. 

Thanks

Alex


----------



## Craigo

you will be blown away mate, set the autobrite lance to half way on the red adjuster, and a nice even spray and the foam produced is aaaawwwwwwweeeessssssssooooommmmmmmeeeeeeee, you will not regret the money spent after your first go i guarentee it!


----------



## alexlai50

Cheers mate! Getting me excited now..

Im looking at clays atm, What do you think about the Sonus SFX Green? 

Thanks


----------



## Guest

There is no contest. Think shaving foam! Well, nearly


----------



## Exotica

You could have put out the Hertforshire fuel depot fire with one of these


----------



## RobDom

AB foam lance is awesome, I've now stuck my Gilmour foam gun on eBay because the AB lance is SO much better, the foam sticks to the car much, much better and creates a very uniform thin layer of shaving foam type foam.


----------



## Exotica

I know of another selling their Gilmour because they love the AB. The other reason is that the AB uses alot less product IMO.


----------



## [email protected]

Our AB lances are truly AWESOME!! Well worth the money..:thumb:


----------



## mattbeef

The best thing about the AB lance is the modest seller


----------



## Lespaul

Hi Alex.

You won't be dissapointed with the AB foam lance.
The Sonus Green clay is a very good clay and easy to use, might look expensive but I'd get a gallon of Last Touch aswell to use as a detail spray and clay lube, as the Sonus clay doesnt come as a kit like the Megs stuff.
Last Touch can be diluted 1:1 with water so you will have 2 gallons for the price of one which will help keep your car smelling nice all summer  

Darren


----------



## [email protected]

mattbeef said:


> The best thing about the AB lance is the modest seller


He He He He!! You know how it is.


----------



## alexlai50

I spoke to you guys on the phone before pulling the gun and what a bunch of nice guys! 

I Just bought a 100g Sonus Green Clay bar, can i use this in conjunction with the Megs NXT QD? 

I cant wait to try this AB foam lance out now!

Thanks


----------



## transtek

Great reading all the above comments, and alexlai50 is right, great guys, even put up with my bank messing around! (got round it in the end though, and will be spending the next few weeks on the edge of my seat waiting for my lance: I'm in Mexico and the postal service makes the RoyalMail look like DHL!).
I'll post some pics in the coming months as soon as I get the chance to try it out and, oh yeah, got to get me a new karcher first!
Thanks again to the guys at AB and I'll let you know as soon as it arrives! (even if it does mean a trip to the inlaws to pick it up!)


----------



## abc5k

alexlai50 said:


> I spoke to you guys on the phone before pulling the gun and what a bunch of nice guys!
> 
> I Just bought a 100g Sonus Green Clay bar, can i use this in conjunction with the Megs NXT QD?
> 
> I cant wait to try this AB foam lance out now!
> 
> Thanks


where did you get your AB foam Lance?


----------



## 306chris

autobrite-direct said:


> Our AB lances are truly AWESOME!! Well worth the money..:thumb:


This is ssssssoooo true. The foam you get from autobrite lances is amazing. Its like a thick shaving foam. Best of all is that the AB lance uses bugger all product compared to the gilmour.

The only advantage of a gilmour is that you dont need electricity.


----------



## alexlai50

Recieved the product a couple days ago...tried it out and the results are amazing. The foam produced is truly exceptional compared to my old karcher gun. The foam really lifts the dirt up, you can see it when theres foam on the floor and you rinse it the foam is black underneath from the dirt it takes from the floor. Will post some pictures when i get my camera back! 

Alex


----------



## chrisfoster1971

Can I just clear something up ? Did you get the AB lance with the adaptors for you Karcher also which one as I can see two listed on the site

Just struggling to convince myself it is worth three times the cash as can get a genuine Karcher for £15 from Halfrauds

Think it is time for my Flash Car Cleaning system to bit the dust :wave:


----------



## xyber




----------



## Granty

Yeah I got one theyre good, got same deal as you. By the way the red adjuster? Is that the adjuster on the top?

I have the one on the top set to fully open, uses lots of foam though!

I put about an inch of SSF in and fill it with warm water, but yet I still feel I could get slightly better results maybe?


----------



## jimjon

is this one any good?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....m=200203536735&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=010


----------



## chrisfoster1971

I doubt it but as the price stands now it is more than getting it from Halfrauds, they are £15 from there.

I can't imagine it being as good as the AB stuff though can you :thumb:


----------



## jimjon

chrisfoster1971 said:


> I doubt it but as the price stands now it is more than getting it from Halfrauds, they are £15 from there.
> 
> I can't imagine it being as good as the AB stuff though can you :thumb:


are they? with 5l of foam :!


----------



## ciocead4

autobrite-direct said:


> Our AB lances are truly AWESOME!! Well worth the money..:thumb:


Hello all,
I saw some youtube movies with the AB lances in action ... well, I was impressed . So I decided to buy one, but I couldn't finish the order process because there is no shipping option to my location (Brasov, Romania)  ...
Can anyone help me get one of these items?

Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## chrisfoster1971

jimjon

No they arent but still, is it the foam or the lance you are more bothered about, I had considered one of the genuine Karcher ones but after seeing some videos on youtube it was a no brainer. The karcher is what you pay for, if you want foam then get the AB as the karcher seems to put nothing more than you could do with squezzing a sponge on to the vehicle in my opinion.

At the end of the day you pays your money you get your choice... Mine is AB


----------



## nick the fish

chrisfoster1971 said:


> jimjon
> 
> No they arent but still, is it the foam or the lance you are more bothered about, I had considered one of the genuine Karcher ones but after seeing some videos on youtube it was a no brainer. The karcher is what you pay for, if you want foam then get the AB as the karcher seems to put nothing more than you could do with squezzing a sponge on to the vehicle in my opinion.
> 
> At the end of the day you pays your money you get your choice... Mine is AB


AB lance is fine - when it fits

the Karcher one for less than £10 is good value!


----------



## cheezemonkhai

nick the fish said:


> AB lance is fine - when it fits
> 
> the Karcher one for less than £10 is good value!


Yes quite, I'd have an AB lance for the £50 inc 5L of foam if I could be 100% sure it fits. Since that isn't the case I'll live with the cheap little plastic one I have which foams ok.

Sure not as much as the AB, but enough for a prewash.


----------



## chrisfoster1971

With regards to fit I haven't seen any posts on here stating it is not that good. I imagine someone from them will pop along soon and correct us all...possibly


----------



## jimjon

chrisfoster1971 said:


> jimjon
> 
> the karcher seems to put nothing more than you could do with squezzing a sponge on to the vehicle in my opinion.


:lol: thats so true


----------



## nick the fish

chrisfoster1971 said:


> With regards to fit I haven't seen any posts on here stating it is not that good. I imagine someone from them will pop along soon and correct us all...possibly


loads of posts about 'fit' problems with Karcher washers!

drilling out etc etc

said thread about fitting problems now runs to 29 pages!!


----------



## The Apprentice

chrisfoster1971 said:


> Can I just clear something up ? Did you get the AB lance with the adaptors for you Karcher also which one as I can see two listed on the site
> 
> Just struggling to convince myself it is worth three times the cash as can get a genuine Karcher for £15 from Halfrauds
> 
> Think it is time for my Flash Car Cleaning system to bit the dust :wave:


Used the halfrauds/Karcher one twice at the w/end with AB SSF and it's not bad but you need alot of product to get a light foam which doesn't cling for long, gave it to a friend to keep for his PW as won't use it that much. Got a foam lance from AR with 5 litres of product which I think will last longer. So I guess it depends how often you intend to use it, but pretty sure the investment would payback reasonably quicky :thumb: plus the time saving of a descent foam to consider as well.


----------

